# Selling my High Elves.



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Im thnking of selling my high elves, as they are getting to be a bit of a drag now and im needing some cash to buy a car sooner than i had expected. Was aiming to have them all done to be sold for more, but im hard pressed for time and badly need the money. You can see alot of them on my project blog (see my signature), but i can also send pictures on request. PM me if your interested!

The lot would include:

Painted to high standard:
Prince on star dragon 
Converted karl franz griffon (rider unpainted)
IoB Prince on Griffon (Bald eagle/tiger design)
Phoenix (Hobbit Eagle)
IoB Mage
High elf mage on foot 
White Lion Chariot
Trianoc/Caledor chariot conversion (Part Metal)
10 IoB Sword Masters
Noble BSB

Part Painted (various stages):
10 Dragon princes
80 Spearmen
10 IoB Sea Guard
10 Phoenix Guard
12 Plastic Archers
5 Metal Archers
12 Shadow warriors (Metal sixth ed)
2 Plastic Bolt Throwers with four crew
1 Metal Bolt thrower with two metal crew

Undercoated (Black Primer)
5 Ellyrian reavers
8 Silver Helms (Few unpainted parts e.g. heads arms where parts have been replaced)
Trianoc Chariot (New Plastic Chariot, old Metal Crew (Unpainted crew))
White Lion Chariot (Crew still on sprues)
Mage on foot conversion

All models will be packed safely into a plastic GW carry case (one standard tray, pick and pluck foam ontop) and a KR Aluminium Multicase which have both been altered to accommodate the models specified.

Looking for £650, b*ut am willing to take offers *for the lot really as iv invested alot of oney here and there are hours of painting and converting gone into this lot. Sad to see it go. 

*SELLING AS A WHOLE*, would rather sell the lot together for postage convenience, but if there is a specific model/models that interest you im willing to discuss selling parts individually. 

Please PM me if your interested!

Forgott to add, there is also a MOUNTED HIGH ELF MAGE from the dual plastic kit, undercoated black primer.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Pictures from over on my blog, please do ask me for specific bits you want to see!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

A few more bits!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Also have an up to date army book (codex) for the army, which is in near mint condition, just has a name written inside the front of it. Forgott to add to the listing, is ofcourse included in the over all price im asking though!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Bump, still up for sale guys!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Bump, taking offers? Anyone?


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230946099433

Up on Ebay people. please check it out if your interested.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Three days to go, price dropped down to £500. Im still taking offers if your interested please contact me here or through Ebay, Thankyou.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Accepting offers please contact me with a price, feeling no love for these guys anymore.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Need this lot gone assoon as, £250 everything in.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Pm'ed! Ohh forgot to add I'm interested in the Pheonix/eagle


----------



## nightelf (Jun 20, 2013)

*Interested*

Hi there interested in the models if there still available, sent you a pm cheers


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Hiya guys, I'm ever so sorry for how late this post is, I've been away from the forums for a while for personal reasons. I'm sorry to say the elves are no longer for sale, 
Regards, Charandris


----------

